# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  не грузится Zone Alarm

## rafik

*setup was unable to find the msi package or patch * 

такая вот ошибка в окошке когда пытаюсь запустить закгруженный файл с оф. сайта, который должен закачать весь Файрволл,

при переходе по этому адресу закачка не происходит (пробовалчерез IE, Opera, Download Master  )

Откуда еще можно скачать полную  версию (Basic Firewall Only) (http://www.zonealarm.com/store/conte...eeDownload.jsp)

_Спасибо!!!_

азумеется я говорю про

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> setup was unable to find the msi package or patch


Это ошибка Installer а. Нужно найти и скачать последнюю версию с сайта Микрософт, очистить темп и кэш проводника, не использовать никакие даунлоуд-менеджеры и т.п.
Можно еще тут почитать: http://www.ability.com/support/faq4....de&cat=2&v=&s=

----------


## rafik

Спасибо, *Rene-gad!*
впорос закрыт

----------

